# 9mm questions



## drig (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys I am in the process of buying my first 9mm handgun, my choices are between a CZ 75b, a Ruger SR9 and a Berretta 92FS. In terms of quality ,accuracy and value which of these guns would you guys recommend. Any insight would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

drig said:


> Hey guys I am in the process of buying my first 9mm handgun, my choices are between a CZ 75b, a Ruger SR9 and a Berretta 92FS. In terms of quality ,accuracy and value which of these guns would you guys recommend. Any insight would be appreciated, Thanks


Having used all three, I believe that quality and accuracy is essentially equal. Therefore, the lower the price, the greater the value.

The only way I could recommend one over the other would be to say get the one that fits you the best. They are all fine firearms, but no one stands out above the others.....


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

drig said:


> Hey guys I am in the process of buying my first 9mm handgun, my choices are between a CZ 75b, a Ruger SR9 and a Berretta 92FS. In terms of quality ,accuracy and value which of these guns would you guys recommend. Any insight would be appreciated, Thanks


Forget the SR9. I know it fits the hand well but the trigger is crap. It doesn't even compare to the CZ or Beretta. See if you can shoot both the CZ and Beretta. Either would be an excellent choice. The edge in accessories would have to go to the Beretta but by a thin margin.

At one time I owned both of those guns at the same time. I liked the CZ better. It fit my hand better and I shot very well with it.

Are you sure you want a DA/SA gun? I would check on Springfield XD/XDM, S&W M&P 9, or Glock 17/19.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

blammo said:


> Forget the SR9. I know it fits the hand well but the trigger is crap. It doesn't even compare to the CZ or Beretta. See if you can shoot both the CZ and Beretta. Either would be an excellent choice. The edge in accessories would have to go to the Beretta but by a thin margin.
> 
> At one time I owned both of those guns at the same time. I liked the CZ better. It fit my hand better and I shot very well with it.
> 
> Are you sure you want a DA/SA gun? I would check on Springfield XD/XDM, S&W M&P 9, or Glock 17/19.


++1//Exactly my experience and what I was about to tell you...
The only thing I would add that if you are planning on carrying this gun you might either consider the smaller CZ 75 D PCR COMPACT or a Glock19..BUt if you want a fullsize accurate and easy to shoot gun for home defense and target practice you can't go wrong with CZ 75 or the Beretta 92FS..

Good Luck..


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If they all fit you well the better of those choices is the CZ. To me anyway.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> If they all fit you well the better of those choices is the CZ. To me anyway.


+1...I have 2 and looking at a 3rd.:smt023


----------



## drig (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all the input it's appreciated. I went to the local gun range today and shot some 9mm and 40 cal handguns and I think I preferred the 40 cal. I enjoyed shooting the glock 22,the springfield xd 40 and the sw mp40. Now I am torn between these 3. Any ideas? Thanks again


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Sig price range is out of the question?!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Another vote here for the CZ-75. Best value, in my opinion.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've shot a Berretta 92FS and a CZ-75 (Sp-01) side-by-side and it's a pretty close matchup between the two. In my honest opinion, the Berretta is a bit more asthetically appealing compared to the 75.. but as far as function goes I'd have to give it to the CZ. 

My buddy and I are always able to shoot a bit tighter groups with the 75 than his 92.. and he always compliments how it feels better in his hand. For me, I wouldn't mind owning either gun because I know they are pretty much on the same level as far as value, function, and quality. The one thing that does get me though are the damn red sights he has on his Stainless 92 (not sure if the others come stock like this, but its a pain in the ass in to use).

I'd go with either of these two guns personally. They are functionable and damn sexy for handguns.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

drig said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the input it's appreciated. I went to the local gun range today and shot some 9mm and 40 cal handguns and I think I preferred the 40 cal. I enjoyed shooting the glock 22,the springfield xd 40 and the sw mp40. Now I am torn between these 3. Any ideas? Thanks again


A 9mm is a good bit cheaper to feed but if you like the 40 more then you should get one. I do like the M&P and I'm a pretty big Springer fan but again I would be inclined to look at a PO Sig Sauer. For under 600 you can have a weapon that touts the motto To Hell & Back Reliability. And they will live up to it. The 2022 is supposed to be really good but I don't have a lot of experience with them like I do many other models. They are some of the least expensive Sig's you will find too. Tat might bother me with some weapons but a Sig is a Sig. They just work and do so well.

FNP 40 is a good poly framed weapon and I personally like those over most the striker fired poly frame weapons. If the striker fired deals are your thing then you always have Glock.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The Sig 2022 is a nice polymer gun, and very competitive in the poly gun price market, unfortunately Sig is phasing it out in favor of the p250 modular gun.... so if you can, pick one up!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

drig said:


> ... my choices are between a CZ 75b, a Ruger SR9 and a Berretta 92FS.
> 
> ... I enjoyed shooting the glock 22,the springfield xd 40 and the sw mp40. Now I am torn between these 3...


So you narrowed it down to three guns, went to the range, discounted these three in their entirety, and then decided upon three new ones?? That's interesting. I wonder what kind of results another trip to the range will yield?

Perhaps you should narrow you choice first to a broad category, like Metal DA/SA, or Polymer DAO. Then focus on the different models in that category and get some trigger time with as many as possible .... Or go shoot three new guns and post your three new favorites.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> The Sig 2022 is a nice polymer gun, and very competitive in the poly gun price market, unfortunately Sig is phasing it out in favor of the p250 modular gun.... so if you can, pick one up!


I hadn't heard that. They really have not been around all that long. I would have thought that sales would have been good on them with the price on them. I don't have a real good working knowledge of that particular Model but I'd figure it would be a good one. I've not know Sig to make a dog yet...That I've seen anyway. I ill say that slip on grip thing looks a little funky but I'd heard good reports on it...huh..Too bad.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

drig said:


> Hey guys I am in the process of buying my first 9mm handgun, my choices are between a CZ 75b, a Ruger SR9 and a Berretta 92FS. In terms of quality ,accuracy and value which of these guns would you guys recommend. Any insight would be appreciated, Thanks


I wish I could give you some solid advice here. But I've never shot any of them. I have been at the range on multiple occasion when someone was shooting one. But there are some very, very, happy people with the CZ. Try to give them all a spin if at all possible.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

The 92 or Glock 19.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own all 3 or a version of them all atleast. I own 2 SR9s, The CZ 75 B and a P-01 and the Taurus 92 version of the beretta. 

All are very good guns and I would not discount any of them flippidly. I would say the CZ is my personal favorite of the ones you are looking into. 

However the SR9's are easier to afford and are very accurate fun to shot guns that are easy to take down and clean. The hat trick for a new guy looking for a gun if you ask me.

The 92 is a classic looking gun that is very accurate. A little heavier but a very solid gun.

The CZ's just feel so good in my hand that I I always hold one in a store when considering a new gun because if the new one makes me smile anywhere the way the CZ's do I just might buy it. CZ's are reliable solid as can be shoot holes right where you point them and feel like a gun in my hand. I really like the CZ's.

The others I shoot all the time too. The SR9's I even carry sometime when I give the Kahr a break. Have fun choosiing. Hnadle the guns hold them pint them , drop the mags, you will know the one you want. If money is the issue don't look at anything you wont spend the money on. Stay looking at what you are willing to part with.

RCG


----------



## PureWon009 (Oct 23, 2009)

To me the Glock is the benchmark for a simple to use and safe gun. It is built to last forever. It has the same trigger pull everytime. No external safeties to worry about. Great accuracy and reliability. Excellent customer service if you ever need it. The value is as high as it can get. I recommend a Glock 17, 19, or the 22.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Go with the CZ or the Beretta, SP01 Tactical is a real joy, m9/92fs is very nice as wel.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

drig said:


> Hey guys I am in the process of buying my first 9mm handgun, my choices are between a CZ 75b, a Ruger SR9 and a Berretta 92FS. In terms of quality ,accuracy and value which of these guns would you guys recommend. Any insight would be appreciated, Thanks


I have no experience with any of those guns.
I have limited experience with a Glock 17 Compensated. Recently I purchased my first Glock. A G17. I will be the first to say I am no Glock nut. But it is very hard not to be impressed with this gun. Both me and my brother have been doubtful of the hype behind these guns, and still are to an extent. But it is hard not to be impressed with them.

Like today. We were at the range and you had to try to miss the target to not hit it.
Sounds like Glock fan BS? Take it that way if you like. I also took my HS2000. Bersa 9mm HCPro. and Beretta. 
In shooting we always do our best to hit the target every time. I miss the target from time to time with all the other guns. But not the G17. Hit every time.

If you live near a TopGun range or any range that will let you rent guns. Rent a G17. If you have never fired one you might be surprised.

On a side note.
I have and love 1911s. XDs, a XDm, Beretta, Astras, Ruger, and they are all great guns.
The G17 is my newest buy and I expected it to be less than all the hype. So far I am disappointed because it has proven to be an extraordinarily accurate gun with almost no recoil. And my G17 is not compensated.


----------



## cz75luver (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been in search of the perfect pistol for some time and came to the resolution that the CZ 75 fit the bill best. The only handicap for the 92 is the locking block. I have a Taurus 92 (better IMHO) and the first thing I did was change the locking block to the Beretta 3rd gen block since I had read they were rated for 40k-50k rounds. I later visited the Beretta forum and read of people with broken 3rd gen blocks at less than 1000. Not confidence inspiring.

The beauty of the CZ is that they are utterly reliable, comfortable and durable. The two I mainly use is the CZ75BD and the CZ75 PCR since the controls are located in the same place, but the PCR is ideal for carry.


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

Sr9


----------



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a CZ-75 Combat P01. It's a great pistol and very accurate. You can't go wrong with a CZ.


----------

